
36 years on, you can play Bill Gates’ crappy Donkey game on Apple Watch - xvision
http://www.cultofmac.com/462801/36-years-on-you-can-play-bill-gates-donkey-game-on-apple-watch/
======
andreiw
Toxic behavior 101. One dude, who I am sure most people never heard of,
spouted off about some demo code written decades ago by a guy that is the
quintessential successful software engineer and that _everyone_ knows about,
probably even little kids in remote villages with no electricity. Now other
dudes feel necessary to conform. Riling on about Bill's purported technical
ineptitude doesn't put him down, or put you up anywhere near his level - it
just makes you look like a donkey. This is intellectual dwarfism. Don't do it,
because it's your own little glass ceiling (same goes for spreading the 640k
rumor). It also looks lame and unprofessional, and we work in a pretty small
industry, in terms of the kinds of people most of us would work around anyway.

And yeah, billg is the quintessential successful "startupper". Yes, he came
from a priviledged background. Yes, he had some wonderful partners and
colleagues, and yes he had the priviledge to have access to real computers at
a tender age. All of this is really pretty typical of american
enterpreneurship in a new hot market. And none of this takes away from Bill's
own software engineering background and acumen. Remember: he developed and
sold real products without finishing college. He started an extremely
successful software company, successful in a large part because of Bill's
extreme demands for technical and business excellence. He also knew when to
move on to create a real difference elsewhere via the Gates Foundation, and
doesn't live like the Kardashians or John McCaffee. He is a humble, very
learned and hard working guy that all of us have plenty to learn from.

